# Whey: Optimum vs Sportpharma vs EAS



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2002)

I've been using Sportpharma Just Whey for ages.  It's very cheap and tastes decent.  I've heard the quality is fine.

Lately I'm getting sort of sick of the taste.  I've heard that Optimum 100% Whey and EAS Simply Protein are both good and not too expensive.

Anyone tried more than 1 of these 3?  Which did you prefer for taste?  (and what flavor were you using)

Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2002)

I use Optimum.  I like them all.  The vanilla is good if your mixing something with it.  The chocolate is good with instant decaf or PB or plain.  The strawberry one is good, but I like it with strawberries in it.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks mochy!  i used to rave about the sportpharma vanilla but i'm just so sick of it now.  i think maybe i'll go optimum chocolate next time!  PB.....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2002)

I have used both and they are good. 

I prefer EAS Simply Whey.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks Prince.  do you prefer EAS over Optimum and Sportpharma because of taste or do you think the quality is better?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 16, 2002)

both taste and quality


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

Haven't tried EAS, but Optimum 100% whey isn't bad. I didn't care for the strawberry. But chocolate is quite good.


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Same as dvlmn.......I use Optimum, but the strawberry one is FOUL


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 16, 2002)

I like Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Vanilla flavor. Recently I've been trying Jay Robb's Whey Protein, it actually taste real good and probably has a better nutritional value than the Optimum 100%. I think nothing beats Bev Intl Muscle Provider in taste and quality.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 17, 2002)

I use Optimum 100% Whey...used all flavors...Vanilla (good mixed with any fruit)...chocolate (good alone or with PB)...and Strawberry....(great with fruit, esp. strawberries and banana), but trust me...Strawberry is awful alone.

Conclusion...if you're cutting and will only be mixing with water or PB as a fat source go with chocolate.

If you're using the w8 mixture of cream, strawberries, and water you could go with strawberry or vanilla.


----------



## PB&J (Oct 18, 2002)

Optimum's Vanilla is great, and I also Like champion Nutrition's whey, It's very smooth when mixed with milk. It's about the same price as optimum's too.


----------



## asa (Oct 31, 2002)

The Lollapalozza of Protein 
Which Multi-Blend Proteins Give Full Exposure, A Key To Muscle Utilization. (by Brian Batcheldor)

...In the last few years protein technology has taken another quantum leap. In fact, over the last 3-4 years, research by the medical and scientific community has centered on dairy proteins. What have been the prime biological interests?

...Finding an efficacious protein to fight or slow catabolism and muscle tissue loss in wasting conditions such as cancer, central nervous system disease, de-myelinating diseases and AIDS.

Finding the least allergenic protein for a majority of humans. 
Finding a superior and most accurate scoring system for rating proteins. 
Investigating the immuno-supportive and muscle tissue growth-enhancing properties of dairy proteins. 
...From all of this research came three very significant conclusions:

In some circumstances, a protein source's quality may extend well beyond its protein percentage. 
There exists dietary "fast and slow" proteins, meaning that their amino acids enter the bloodstream at different rates and are absorbed unevenly. 
Contrary to what many heavy-handed advertisers would have you believe, when it comes to preventing muscle breakdown (which is what happens 100% of the time in very hard, bodybuilding workouts), whey may not be the superior protein. 
...In the past, most research, performed on humans to assess protein quality, used either infants, the sickly or malnourished. This is probably not an accurate picture of muscle/cell tissue dynamics. 

...Although the structure and constituents of human milk have taught us much, in general, infants are prone to suffer allergic reactions and they require lower protein intakes than adolescents and hard-training adults.. 

...People that are ill may have impaired digestive ability and intolerance to proteins that at other times they would not. So, internal nitrogen dynamics are skewed. It's fair to point out though that wasting diseases, such as cancer and AIDS, have taught us a lot about the mechanisms of muscle tissue anabolism and catabolism in general ??? and a lot of good information on an "ideal protein" for bodybuilders.

THE BOIRE STUDY

...A well-designed study by Boire and Associates was perhaps the first step in changing the whole way bodybuilders should look at dairy proteins, both casein and whey. This study, which has become known as the "Boire study" infused labeled leucine into lactating cows then followed its path after it was separated into labeled casein or labeled whey protein and then fed to humans. 

...The results of this study shook the nutrition industry down to its core. Even now, many supplement company owners are sitting on their excess mountain of ion-exchange whey failing to come to terms with the implications of the Boire study [Editors' Note: True, although a precious few protein manufacturers (such as Dr. Connelly-MET-Rx) were way ahead of the game].

In Praise Of Micellar Casein

...The key findings of the Boire study were:

With whey, the amino acids in the bloodstream dropped below normal two hours after ingestion. 
Casein resulted in the best nitrogen retention and utilization. In fact, the amino acid levels remained elevated for up to seven hours. 
Surprisingly, there was no change in protein breakdown with whey protein, despite very high initial amino acid levels. 
Casein protein demonstrated strong anti-catabolism. Whey demonstrated none. [Editor's Note: This is very significant. Muscle growth in exercising mammals represents a shift of nitrogen dynamics to gradually overcome anti-catabolic response, moving into anabolic nitrogen retention. Researchers are aware that the prime reason anabolic steroids work, for example, is that they really are anti-catabolic and allow athletes to work out harder and longer.] 
...Just when you thought that casein might be yesterday's news, reserved only for use when you run out of wallpaper paste, this study came along. This study showed immense absorption and growth potential with undenatured micellar casein.

...Probably the most important fact concerning the casein used in the Boire study was that it emptied from the stomach much more slowly than the whey. The fast emptying into the duodenum by whey resulted in a large influx of amino acids into the system overwhelming its capacity. [Editor's Note: Flatulence, bloating etc.] Additionally, unfortunately, it also resulted in around 40% of its aminos being oxidized by the liver for energy instead of being shuttled into muscle for growth and repair!

...But with casein, amino acid concentrations were lower initially, resulting in less oxidization and instead, powering up the inhibition of protein breakdown. Regular casein has always placed reasonably high on all known protein scoring systems, but its digestibility has always been misunderstood. Undenatured micellar casein's strength lies in its unique fractions.

All About Whey Glycomacropeptides And CCK

...Today, several companies are boasting about the content of a certain fraction, glycomacropeptides (GMP's) in their whey protein, claiming that filtration techniques have preserved high levels of this particu lar fraction. They tell you that ion-exchange whey is devoid of all GMP's because of pH adjustment with the ion-exchange process.

...Maybe, but what they don't tell you is that all commercial whey is a by-product of cheese manufactures and, as such, has already gone through some degree of pH adjustment. They also make a point of not telling you that the undenatured casein is much higher in this GMP. 

...Continuing, why boast when your product has high levels of GMP? GMP contains nearly all the sialic acid found in milk, a substance known to eliminate viruses from the system by binding to them. In simple terms, more sialic acid, less colds and flu. There is plenty of scientific research to support this.

...GMP's also help control digestion by initiating the release of the hormone cholecystokinin (CKK) after the ingestion of protein or fat. This also facilitates the passage and absorption of bioactive fractions like lactoferrin and lactoperoxidase, helping them maintain activity into the rest of the intestinal tract. 

...This is all good stuff. But ??? there is a problem. CKK is also capable of causing nutrients to pass through the digestive tract much faster or be eliminated with less digestion. In maternal milk formulas, casein and whey coexist in species-specific ratios, and there are obviously reasons for this. 

...Aside from GMPs, undenatured casein also contains bioactive peptides known as casomorphins, their job being to slow down gastric motility and emptying. Casomorphins are classed as opiate peptides due to their anaesthetizing effect on various parts of the digestive tract. Evidence of this is well documented, their ability to achieve complete remission of diarrhea included. 

...The dual excitatory-inhibitory responses of CKK and casomorphins are testament to the significance of the delicate balance of maternal milk formulas. As undenatured casein contains both CKK and casomorphins, it becomes obvious how it demonstrated the ability to arrest catabolism, something whey did not accomplish.

...If you therefore had to make a choice between undenatured micellar casein and whey, there's only one real choice when the preservation of muscle tissue is the goal. Casein is much

...But, truthfully, the concept of "Fast, Intermediate and Slow Proteins" has taught us that no single-source supplement is the complete answer in all situations and that egg albumin, casein, whey concentrates, peptides, isolates and varying milk and soy isolates, all have some pretty remarkable and exclusive properties.

Here???s the Chief of Physique Ronnie Coleman in a handshake with the Blaster, now 80! Both Oliva and Coleman have won the Mr. O three times, both are, or were, police officers. Both have favored milk-based proteins. Ronnie made tremendous gains starting with MET-Rx and Oliva was well known for his milk shakes and banana pancakes.
(Photo By Micah Armbruster)


----------



## asa (Oct 31, 2002)

I have used Rheo Blairs Milk and Egg Protein for years, i was told by blair years ago to mix it with half cream and half milk and make sure to take some type of digestant. i figured if it worked for scott
draper and so many other champion bodybuilders i may as well try it,  and it definitly works, i got more gains in two months with 
blairs than i did in 10 years with any other.


----------



## craigf94 (Jan 25, 2011)

Egg Protein the way to go baby


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a nine year old thread?


----------

